# Oh Look Chewfox Is Banned Again



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

http://twitter.com/Dragoneer/status/11149707044

Did she hurt your feewings, Dragoneer? Get over it already.

Edit: To clarify, Chewfox didn't shut the site down herself. I gather that the volume of traffic caused by her drama did, and she's playing it up.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

uh oh.... :c


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

dose anyone really care?
EDIT: okay then from your edit that is kind of a stupid reason to ban someone.


----------



## quayza (Mar 28, 2010)

Droppin the ban hammer.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

who?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

You would need a dam to hold back the amount of how much I don't give a shit for this.


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> dose anyone really care?



Well I, for one, think it's kinda dumb to ban someone for something like this. We should all care to an extent because arbitrary butthurt bans by the owner of the site aren't cool. I believe the word I'm looking for is "unprofessional".

Sucks, because I thought 'Neer was doing awesome with Allan, no sarcasm :c

\And I thought y'all liked drama, what the hell


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Mar 28, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> You would need a dam to hold back the amount of how much I don't give a shit for this.



lol ilu 4 this *fistbump* :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well I, for one, think it's kinda dumb to ban someone for something like this. We should all care to an extent because arbitrary butthurt bans by the owner of the site aren't cool.
> 
> Sucks, because I thought 'Neer was doing awesome with Allan, no sarcasm :c



like i said in my edit after your edit, it is kind of a stupid reason to ban someone, i mean on average how much drama happens daily. though yeah some bans like the one you mentioned are well deserved. Allan that is.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well I, for one, think it's kinda dumb to ban someone for something like this. We should all care to an extent because arbitrary butthurt bans by the owner of the site aren't cool. I believe the word I'm looking for is "unprofessional".
> 
> Sucks, because I thought 'Neer was doing awesome with Allan, no sarcasm :c
> 
> \And I thought y'all liked drama, what the hell



Wait til they PMS then post again.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well I, for one, think it's kinda dumb to ban someone for something like this. We should all care to an extent because arbitrary butthurt bans by the owner of the site aren't cool. I believe the word I'm looking for is "unprofessional".
> 
> Sucks, because I thought 'Neer was doing awesome with Allan, no sarcasm :c
> 
> \And I thought y'all liked drama, what the hell



Same thing happened with Crusader Cat.

I've yet to get a good reason why he was banned except that he threatened a lol-lawsuit (when in all actuality he was probably justified since someone on the site was blatantly harassing him and the admins weren't doing shit about it).

They own the site though.  It's up to them who to ban.


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> They own the site though.  It's up to them who to ban.



Yeh. I'm really not complaining about the individuals that are banned; Chewfox is a goddamn attention whore. I guess I'm saying that I _understand_. I just also think that grudge bans are really immature, especially from the owner of the entire site.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Again?

I actually kinda feel bad for Chewfox by now.  Kinda.  She really shot herself in the foot.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Again?
> 
> I actually kinda feel bad for Chewfox by now.  Kinda.  She really shot herself in the foot.



Tyra popped a cap in her ass.  DATS what happened.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm not touching this.

...

Okay, I am. This is funny. She did it to herself. Heheheh. *cough.*  Sorry, I'm way too easily amused by furry drama.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Tyra popped a cap in her ass.  DATS what happened.



No, Tyra just baited a trap which Chewfox happily walked into.


----------



## Aden (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Again?
> 
> I actually kinda feel bad for Chewfox by now.  Kinda.  She really shot herself in the foot.



Yeah, it's really her fault she decided to dredge it up again and whore it out. As I said above, I understand why 'Neer would do this. Must be stressful keeping a large site running and sometimes you're gonna slip.

But still, come on. Right now I just want to see DN man up, reverse it, and stop giving the attention whore the attention


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> No, Tyra just baited a trap which Chewfox happily walked into.



yeah i know just making a black joke lol.

for a show to introduce furries...  WRONG TOPIC.


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha what a moron.
Trying to relive her 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is to hoping she's gone for good from FA. That's just optimism on my part.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 28, 2010)

Please be a joke...


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yeh. I'm really not complaining about the individuals that are banned; Chewfox is a goddamn attention whore. I guess I'm saying that I _understand_. I just also think that grudge bans are really immature, especially from the owner of the entire site.



Oh, totally.

It's very immature but I don't really expect anything else at this point.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

It's like watching a ship named Chewfox collide with an iceberg called Self-Destruction, repeatedly.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's like watching a ship named Chewfox collide with an iceberg called Self-Destruction, repeatedly.



If none of this ever happened nobody would even know who she is.

Is that good or bad for her?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 28, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> lol ilu 4 this *fistbump* :3


 
It is good to know we can agree on things, sometimes.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If none of this ever happened nobody would even know who she is.
> 
> Is that good or bad for her?



She seems to think it's good for her.  Any chance to be famous, no matter what for, it would appear.

Also, http://twitpic.com/1bbfcy via http://twitter.com/Dragoneer/status/11154538292


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If none of this ever happened nobody would even know who she is.
> 
> Is that good or bad for her?



Not really. If you are known in the way of being infamous....that's like a child who do will do anything for attention, good or bad.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 28, 2010)

Ricky said:


> If none of this ever happened nobody would even know who she is.
> 
> Is that good or bad for her?



That's the thing.  Ultimately, it's bad.  The fact that she doesn't realize it or she doesn't care is kinda sad.

The nail that sticks out gets hit with the hammer.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

wait, how did she crash FA?


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 28, 2010)

When did this happen?


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> She seems to think it's good for her.  Any chance to be famous, no matter what for, it would appear.
> 
> Also, http://twitpic.com/1bbfcy via http://twitter.com/Dragoneer/status/11154538292






awww.....

you know what? im about to practice that "you got nothing nice to say, dont say it at all" shit right now.  this picture is asking for it so bad.


----------



## ArielMT (Mar 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wait, how did she crash FA?





kyle19 said:


> When did this happen?



Both questions are answered here: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=51241


----------



## Browder (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know who this is, and in a few years no one else will know either.

So she's failed.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't know who this is, and in a few years no one else will know either.
> 
> So she's failed.



same here, i've never heard of this chick


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> same here, i've never heard of this chick



wrapped up:
she went on Tyra's $$$ show, flapped her gums, got hate mail, and crashed the site.
she got banned.

and shes using it to get "famous...?"


----------



## Ricky (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> wrapped up:
> she went on Tyra's $$$ show, flapped her gums, got hate mail, and crashed the site.
> she got banned.
> 
> and shes using it to get "famous...?"



lolfurries


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol if thats actually her in that picture, thats just so pathetic its funny, I mean most people found other things to do while FAF was down, clearly it means much more to her, having somehow thinking shutting down the site would ruin lives...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2010)

*edit*
You gotta admit that shirt is funny.
*edit*
I wouldn't want one though.
*edit*
Ok I'll admit furry drama is silly.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 28, 2010)

What is "next you"?


----------



## Liam (Mar 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> who?


This is how I feel, and I feel that it would be best if everyone felt this way.
But now I MUST go find this drama.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2010)

Liam said:


> This is how I feel, and I feel that it would be best if everyone felt this way.
> But now I MUST go find this drama.


To sum it up, chewfox got on the tyra banks show and wasn't thinking about what she was saying and the site went down for a hour.  All the furs freaked out cause they couldn't fap furiously and instead pressed F5 six times a second until fa came back up.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> To sum it up, chewfox got on the tyra banks show and wasn't thinking about what she was saying and the site went down for a hour.  All the furs freaked out cause they couldn't fap furiously and instead pressed F5 six times a second until fa came back up.



you know....i was wondering why FA was fucking up a while back (can't remember what day though) so most likely it was this


----------



## Teco (Mar 28, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> who?


This


----------



## Azure (Mar 28, 2010)

Why was she unbanned in the first place? People that dumb don't deserve internet privileges. I give two peanutty butty shits bout this.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Why was she unbanned in the first place? People that dumb don't deserve internet privileges. I give two peanutty butty shits bout this.


Cause if you banned every furry this stupid, then 2/3 of the fandom would get banned.


----------



## Takun (Mar 28, 2010)

Maybe Dragoneer heard her through a _strategically placed hole._


----------



## Nylak (Mar 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause if you banned every furry this stupid, then 2/3 of the fandom would get banned.


You say that as if it would be a bad thing.  Time consuming, yes, but not necessarily bad. 



Takun said:


> Maybe Dragoneer heard her through a _strategically placed hole._


...*groan.*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2010)

Takun said:


> Maybe Dragoneer heard her through a _strategically placed hole._


*ba-dum-*groans*

Seriously why don't furs refer it as "the parts".


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 28, 2010)

Takun said:


> Maybe Dragoneer heard her through a _strategically placed hole._


Best post.


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Again?
> 
> I actually kinda feel bad for Chewfox by now.  Kinda.  She really shot herself in the foot.



And then did it again later, from the sound of it.
*shrugs*


----------



## Kusatsu (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not generally a fan of grudge-bans but she was asking for it


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

Honestly I don't give a fuck about chewfox drama anymore.
Furry fandom=drama.
The fandom's mascot should be a Llama.


----------



## Bloopy (Mar 29, 2010)

I had to look her up on ED to know what the hell everyone in this thread is talking about. Lol, she's fat. So she accurately presented the fandom as being full of sex-starved freaks on TV, whatever. I think the TRUE reason people got mad was because they didn't want to be represented by a fat chick. Fat people are gross.


----------



## Volkodav (Mar 29, 2010)

She bragged and looked like a douchebag doing it.
Bragged about causing a lot of traffic to the site and causing it to go down.

She deserves it.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 29, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> I had to look her up on ED to know what the hell everyone in this thread is talking about. Lol, she's fat. So she accurately presented the fandom as being full of sex-starved freaks on TV, whatever. I think the TRUE reason people got mad was because they didn't want to be represented by a fat chick. Fat people are gross.



This is true.

If it were Foxxy Love it wouldn't have worked out as well for Trya.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Perm ban her this time :|


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to be the noob and ask who chewfox is and what they did?


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Tyra popped a cap in her ass.  DATS what happened.


This.

And @Flaveron..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrPlK-qWOkE


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 29, 2010)

It's his site, he can do whatever the hell he wants. Seriously. It's a FREE site, that HE OWNS. He can ban people for the fun of it, and it doesn't matter. Get over it.

On the other hand, I think this is hillarious.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

I love you furry drama, stay classy.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love you furry drama, stay classy.



i have a feeling that this thread will reach max posts...... and a second thread will be made :c


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG SOMEONE CALL IN THE ANTI-DRAMA LLAMAS  D:

lol furrys.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 29, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> i have a feeling that this thread will reach max posts...... and a second thread will be made :c


I hope it does, and I hope somewhere another dramabomb drops and shit gets crazy.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

..I wanna see that episode...and does anyone know where I can watch a decent version of the CSI episode..the one on Youtube wasn't synchronized properly


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hope it does, and I hope somewhere another dramabomb drops and shit gets crazy.



Im also predicting a full-fledged efight deriving from this thread.

its going down, FAF.  Stick around.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..I wanna see that episode...and does anyone know where I can watch a decent version of the CSI episode..the one on Youtube wasn't synchronized properly


The tyra episode? Go up. I posted a link to the video.
And yes, I want to see the CSI episode. D:


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2010)

Lobo Roo said:


> It's his site, he can do whatever the hell he wants. Seriously. It's a FREE site, that HE OWNS. He can ban people for the fun of it, and it doesn't matter. Get over it.



Uh huh
but my point is that could â‰  should

Both sides in this are just...man, what's the word I'm searching for? Help me out, guys.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 29, 2010)

Who is Chewfox.
I heard the name, never knew what the hell it meant.
I looked it up in the dictionary, it is not there.
Now I know what it is.
It's the name of our fcking band dude.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> This.
> 
> And @Flaveron..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrPlK-qWOkE


Do I have permission to shoot myself?


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Do I have permission to shoot myself?


Only if you provide the gun.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Only if you provide the gun.


Good thing I have two...


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Good thing I have two...


Why don't you shoot me too?
I just saw the Fur and Loathing on youtube....


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Why don't you shoot me too?
> I just saw the Fur and Loathing on youtube....


The audio wasn't synchronized properly on the one I watched...


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The audio wasn't synchronized properly on the one I watched...


Yeah I think I watched the one you watched..


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2010)

One less drama-whore/attention-whore hybrid? Cool. Back to doing what otters do now.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause if you banned every furry this stupid, then 2/3 of the fandom would get banned.



I don't mind thinning the ranks.  Do you? :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 29, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I don't mind thinning the ranks.  Do you? :V


Not at all.


----------



## Willow (Mar 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> One less drama-whore/attention-whore hybrid? Cool. Back to doing what otters do now.


...smashing clams on your belly?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 29, 2010)

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

God dammit it be fun if we got some decent press.  Like if just some fucking normal guy was like "Animals are cool.  Do you like animals?  Fuck I wish I could be my cat and stay at home sleeping all day.  Do you even like your job? Shiiiiiiiit."


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 29, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> who?


+1


----------



## Surgat (Mar 29, 2010)

Her attitude indicated that she would be willing to cause the site to go down again (or at least start something that could cause site problems). She was a liability.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 29, 2010)

Hurray! She's b& again. Like I care at all.

Wait.....

wait a minute......

........

Yeah I really don't care.

Dragoneer kinda made himself look like a baby though. 

Infrac eminent


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 29, 2010)

One less attentionwhoring sick fuck on FA.

I see no problem.
The ends justify the means.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 29, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> One less attentionwhoring sick fuck on FA.
> 
> I see no problem.
> The ends justify the means.



<3


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2010)

Process of thought in this matter.

1. Chewfox make retard of herself on national TV. 

2. Chewfox makes retard of herself on FA.

3. Dragoneer bans Drama Llama in supposed interest of the site and the community. She can take that bullshit to LJ.

4. Chewfox further instigates the issue by creating more drama about said issue she was banned for.

5. Dragoneer bans her AGAIN.

6. You made this thread.

7. Nobody really cares.


----------



## Corto (Mar 29, 2010)

Haha internet drama


----------



## Azure (Mar 29, 2010)

Corto said:


> Haha internet drama


LOCK THIS THREAD OH PLEASE INTERNET DADDY!


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

CORTO YOU ARE ALIVE.

;~;


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 29, 2010)

AAAND nothing of value was lost. except strategically placed holes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> AAAND nothing of value was lost. except strategically placed holes.


Why the hell do furries call it that?  If someone asks you if you do it in a fursuit, just say "I don't have the parts for that" it sounds alot better than "strategically placed holes".


----------



## Holsety (Mar 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why the hell do furries call it that?  If someone asks you if you do it in a fursuit, just say "I don't have the parts for that" it sounds alot better than "strategically placed holes".


That's how Chewfox described how you are capable of fucking in fursuits, strategically placed holes.

Way to miss the joke and shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

Holsety said:


> That's how Chewfox described how you are capable of fucking in fursuits, strategically placed holes.
> 
> Way to miss the joke and shit.


I know I saw the chewfox thing, furries that do fuck in fursuit call it that.


----------



## Corto (Mar 29, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> LOCK THIS THREAD OH PLEASE INTERNET DADDY!



YOU'RE NOT MY REAL MOM


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2010)

Corto said:


> YOU'RE NOT MY REAL MOM


 
Corto, I thought you has dead?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> DADDY!





Corto said:


> YOU'RE NOT MY REAL MOM





JesusFish said:


> Corto, I thought you has dead?


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

chewfox...that name sounds familiar.....is she tomcat's mate? >_>


----------



## Zaraphayx (Mar 29, 2010)

"and nothing of value was lost"


----------



## Aleu (Mar 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>



<3


----------



## Aleu (Mar 29, 2010)

to be fair she _did_ at least say it wasn't the same as bestiality >.>


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Chewfox

She deserved to be B& either way.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 29, 2010)

you guys are still bitching about the tyra show thing, really? =.=

the only thing she didn't say that maybe she should have said is that not all furries have sex in fursuits.

other than that, her and tomcat did nothing wrong...persay...except that she did come off as a dumbass

(and no, I'm not defending them just because I know tomcat.)


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 29, 2010)

From reading this page, it looks like no one cares.
Cool. I was going to say I didn't care either way, but now I have people that feel exactly the same.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

Guys chill the fuck out, fa went down for like what an hour?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Guys chill the fuck out, fa went down for like what an hour?


 
Today?
I was too busy with homework to know...


----------



## Fay V (Mar 29, 2010)

ITT: 
Most users: who?
older user: link. no one gives a shit


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> This.
> 
> And @Flaveron..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrPlK-qWOkE


That is what happened. ^


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Today?
> I was too busy with homework to know...


No, _months ago_ and some furries still will not let it go.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No, _months ago_ and some furries still will not let it go.


Wait, it was only for an hour and people got _that_ bent out of shape?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 29, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Wait, it was only for an hour and people got _that_ bent out of shape?


 
Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Wait, it was only for an hour and people got _that_ bent out of shape?


Yes they did, when FA goes down furries think, "OMG FA IS DOWN HOW WILL I LOOK AT GAY PORN!  THE END IS NEIGH! REPENT!" :V


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 29, 2010)

Not that I care more than maybe half a shit about this, but does the fact a /staff/ member got into this useless drama get to anyone?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 29, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> Not that I care more than maybe half a shit about this, but does the fact a /staff/ member got into this useless drama get to anyone?


It doesn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Liam (Mar 29, 2010)

Sharpguard said:


> Not that I care more than maybe half a shit about this, but does the fact a /staff/ member got into this useless drama get to anyone?



The staff is human too.
I hope and pray to god that this is true.  It may be too late.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 29, 2010)

Well being new to the fandom this is the first time I've ever heard of this event.  And well, I think Dragoneer made the right choice.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 29, 2010)

Liam said:


> The staff is human too.
> I hope and pray to god that this is true.  It may be too late.


Contrary to popular belief. =3


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 29, 2010)

Liam said:


> The staff is human too.
> I hope and pray to god that this is true.  It may be too late.


point taken


----------



## Slantedfloors (Mar 30, 2010)

Too bad I didn't get to meet this lucky person LOL  

not


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 30, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Hurray! She's b& again. Like I care at all.
> 
> Wait.....
> 
> ...



Son, I ought to infract you simply for misspelling "imminent". God-DAMN.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Process of thought in this matter.
> 
> 1. Chewfox make retard of herself on national TV.
> 
> ...



Fixed that for you


----------



## Mentova (Mar 30, 2010)

hai guiz anyone wanna have sex in a fursuit? :V


----------



## TimberBunny (Mar 30, 2010)

Liam said:


> The staff is furry too.
> I hope and pray to god that this is true. It may be too late.


 

That's how i read it, all the way from page 1.

On one hand, ugh, furries, why do you do this to yourselves?

On the gripping hand, i have trouble arranging things like company lotteries, online games involving money, and, well, anything where you can "win" things, because as an event coordinator, it's frowned on if you participate. So, maybe Dragoneer's just... participating, like i'd want to, lol.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Her attitude indicated that she would be willing to cause the site to go down again (or at least start something that could cause site problems). She was a liability.



And you take that as a serious remark?

Come on, that's just silly.

Unless she gets on Tyra again (which she won't) it won't happen because nobody cares that much anymore.

Banning her again caused more fucking drama then she could have herself.


----------



## Alexis (Mar 30, 2010)

Tbh, I find the whole story more hilarious than sad.  Its a pity she misrepresented the fandom in some ways, glad it was limited to american day-time TV , to everyone else its just standard intarnets sludge


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 30, 2010)

Grudge bans are retarded anyways but Chewfox continuing to boast that she indirectly crashed FA with heaps of traffic after the show wasn't the brightest of ideas.

Also, no whiny journals from Tomcat still?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 30, 2010)

Aden said:


> http://twitter.com/Dragoneer/status/11149707044
> 
> Did she hurt your feewings, Dragoneer? Get over it already.
> 
> Edit: To clarify, Chewfox didn't shut the site down herself. I gather that the volume of traffic caused by her drama did, and she's playing it up.



If she is banned, why can I still access her page?


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> If she is banned, why can I still access her page?



Because banning doesn't mean users can't view their pages. If you look next to their names, it'll say "(Banned)".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 30, 2010)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Because banning doesn't mean users can't view their pages. If you look next to their names, it'll say "(Banned)".



Ah yeah, I see it now.


----------



## Corto (Mar 30, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Banning her again caused more fucking drama then she could have herself.



That's because retards like to make drama out of everything. I know, I know, furry site and all, but seriously now, why do people give a poop?

From what I can gather from not really reading this thread, someone acted like a bitch and someone else banned the bitch. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Azure (Mar 30, 2010)

Corto said:


> That's because retards like to make drama out of everything. I know, I know, furry site and all, but seriously now, why do people give a poop?
> 
> From what I can gather from not really reading this thread, someone acted like a bitch and someone else banned the bitch. What's wrong with that?


Because furries never miss a chance for drama. End this thread, and it will be over.


----------



## Corto (Mar 30, 2010)

Nah, I'd have to read through this shitfest to find a reason.


----------



## Ricky (Mar 30, 2010)

Corto said:


> That's because retards like to make drama out of everything. I know, I know, furry site and all, but seriously now, why do people give a poop?



Boredom + Internet => Taking stupid shit too seriously.

These people just need to step out of the basement and get some fresh air.



Corto said:


> From what I can gather from not really reading this thread, someone acted like a bitch and someone else banned the bitch. What's wrong with that?



I don't think there was anything inherently *wrong* about it but I think Dragoneer's motives were questioned and whether or not it was personal.  It's his site so he can ban who he wants but people are also going to bitch about it if they think he's banning people for silly reasons.

That said, I don't really care one way or the other.  It's a fucking furry porn site for Christ's sake.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 30, 2010)

lol


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol


Such a valuable post!


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Such a valuable post!


Inorite


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Inorite


You're not pulling me into your spamfest with you.

I need to save my infraction points for making fun of people.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 30, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You're not pulling me into your spamfest with you.
> 
> I need to save my infraction points for making fun of people.


 
Aww come on lil cat, I got tuna


----------



## Corto (Mar 30, 2010)

Stop it


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 30, 2010)

Corto said:


> Stop it


 
k


----------



## Starblade (Apr 13, 2010)

What did Chewfox even do wrong?


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow, another old thread.

I'll PM the story.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 13, 2010)

lol

oh, wow


----------



## Milo (Apr 13, 2010)

I hate when people revive old threads to make it seem like it was just made not that long ago, then you go to the first page to see it was made like, a month ago... or even a year ago T_T


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 13, 2010)

Milo said:


> I hate when people revive old threads to make it seem like it was just made not that long ago, then you go to the first page to see it was made like, a month ago... or even a year ago T_T



I've seen a few necro'd from 2008


----------



## Surgat (Apr 13, 2010)

Necro.


----------

